# Is this sufficient evidence for UK spouse visa?



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My Japanese wife and I originally planned to apply for her spouse visa in March shortly after getting married – we were going to apply via Category A and D; however a job promotion meant that we could no longer apply via that route and we have had to wait another 6 months to apply again. 

As I now earn over the £18,600 minimum salary we will be applying via just category A now.

I posted a similar post back in February but I was just wondering if you guys could look over the list of documents that she will be handing in with her application and see if you think they will meet all the requirements or if anything essential is missing? I am only asking again in case anything has changed since February. 

Neither of us have previously been married and have no children.

Here comes the relatively long and amended list from February:

Applicant

*Passport
*Previous passports
*2 Passport sized photographs
*English Language Certificate
*Biometrics Confirmation
*Print out of application form and VAFA Appendix 2
*Applicants letter

Sponsor

*Certified copy of my passport bio page.
*Sponsors Letter

Proof of Marriage

*Japanese Marriage Certificate.
*Official translation of marriage certificate.
*Photos from wedding ceremony.
*Receipt for engagement ring.
*Receipt for wedding ring.

Financial Requirement Will be meeting the financial requirement via Category A - 6 month continuous employment with same employer earning over £18,600 yearly (gross).

*Copy of sponsors employment contract
*Letter from employer confirming employment details (salary, length of employment, permanent, job title)
*Latest 6 months of sponsors pay slips - dated within 28 days of online visa application
*Latest 6 months of corresponding bank statements from bank account that wages were paid into - dated within 28 days of online visa application
*P60 for 2013.

Accommodation - We will initially be living with my parents.

*Parent's latest mortgage statement.
*Official copy of land registry.
*Letter from parents giving permission for us both to stay at there home rent free.
*Original Estate Agents Brochure of property which includes floor plans.
*Dated photographs of each room in property.
*Copy of parents passport pages.
*Copy of my electoral roll to prove I live at above property.
*Latest Council Tax Statement

Intervening Devotion - We have been a couple for last 5 years. I worked, met my wife and lived in Japan for four years and for the last year I have been in the UK and she has remained in Japan.

*Various photographs from last 5 years including shots with other family members/both families in them - majority are date stamped.
*Certified copies of various pages of my passport which show stamps from various holidays we took together and my Work Visa confirming my time in Japan. Wife will also be sending previous passports with application so can check matching dates.
*Letter from landlord in Japan confirming that we lived together at that address for 1 year.
*Letter from wife's father confirming that we lived together at his home for 9 months before I moved back to UK.
*Various postal letters.
*Skype call log showing weekly conversations dated from last year to present.
*Couple of emails for each week for the last year and 4 months to present.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Konbanwa - Good evening.

The list looks good. Your British passport copy doesn't need to be certified (no harm in getting done but is unnecessary).
Under Cat A, each monthly pay slip must show a minimum pay of £1,550 gross.

Ganbatte-ne! Best of luck.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Konbanwa - Good evening.
> 
> The list looks good. Your British passport copy doesn't need to be certified (no harm in getting done but is unnecessary).
> Under Cat A, each monthly pay slip must show a minimum pay of £1,550 gross.
> ...


Brilliant, thank you Joppa.

Can I just confirm that there is no need to send any financial details of my spouse such as current employment etc? 

My wife and I were talking on Skype yesterday and she has read somewhere that she will need to send those details...I haven't seen this specifically but have noticed on this page that under the more info section: Working or Paying for Your Trip it states the following:

_"If you are not working, you should include the original financial documents of the person who supports you.

If someone else is paying for your trip, you should explain why they are paying and include their original financial documents"._

Here is the page itself:

UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Japan

Is this just for other visa's, not UK spouse visa specifically?

ありがとうございます！　Arigatou gozaimasu! Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Unless the applicant is already in UK on a visa that allows them to work, it's only the sponsor's income that is relevant.

Seikou wo inottemasu. Praying for success.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. Unless the applicant is already in UK on a visa that allows them to work, it's only the sponsor's income that is relevant.
> 
> Seikou wo inottemasu. Praying for success.


Thank you for your help Joppa! 

I have a few more questions if you could help as you seem very knowledgable around the process.

1. I asked in another thread but got mixed replies...do you know if the 28 day limit for bank statements and payslips applies to the online application or the day you hand them in at the visa centre as supporting evidence?

2. Also, can I just confirm if the 28 day limit only applies for bank statements and payslips? My wife has been told that it also applies to translations?

3. I have been told as well that the date of the online application and the date at the VAC must be within two weeks of each other, is this the case?

4. Lastly, I started my current position on February 1st 2013, we have booked the VAC appointment for mid August and plan to complete the online application a week before around August 10th. I will be sending all the payslips from February - July (so 6 in total) and I am getting a letter sent from my HR department dated and sent the 2nd of August to be included in the evidence to show that I am still in continued permanent employment in the seventh month. I am just a little worried that as it will have only just been six months at point of application the ECO officer may be funny about the dates. Can I just confirm that this will be acceptable as the six months in continuous employment? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sid809 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi. thanks for the information. i was willing to know the same information..


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Phantasmo said:


> Thank you for your help Joppa!
> 
> I have a few more questions if you could help as you seem very knowledgable around the process.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone knows the answers to the above questions?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Phantasmo said:


> Thank you for your help Joppa!
> 
> I have a few more questions if you could help as you seem very knowledgable around the process.
> 
> 1. I asked in another thread but got mixed replies...do you know if the 28 day limit for bank statements and payslips applies to the online application or the day you hand them in at the visa centre as supporting evidence?


The logic suggests the date of online application (that's when your calculation is based), so I'd stick with that.



> 2. Also, can I just confirm if the 28 day limit only applies for bank statements and payslips? My wife has been told that it also applies to translations?


The first two. Translation just needs to be up-to-date.



> 3. I have been told as well that the date of the online application and the date at the VAC must be within two weeks of each other, is this the case?


Home Office computer automatically deletes online applications data after a certain period unless documents have been submitted. That period differs, but it's safe to assume it won't be less than a month. Sometimes country page lists the time period, but I have checked for Japan and it doesn't mention it. I'd do it within a week or so.



> 4. Lastly, I started my current position on February 1st 2013, we have booked the VAC appointment for mid August and plan to complete the online application a week before around August 10th. I will be sending all the payslips from February - July (so 6 in total) and I am getting a letter sent from my HR department dated and sent the 2nd of August to be included in the evidence to show that I am still in continued permanent employment in the seventh month. I am just a little worried that as it will have only just been six months at point of application the ECO officer may be funny about the dates. Can I just confirm that this will be acceptable as the six months in continuous employment?


It's your most recent pay slip and bank statement that must be dated within 28 days of your online application. Stick to that and you should be fine. The timing of your employment letter will be ok.

Okusan ni yoroshiku. Kind regards to your wife.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The logic suggests the date of online application (that's when your calculation is based), so I'd stick with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Joppa, you are always helpful. 

Can I just confirm with question 4 that that will suffice for 6 months employment?

I have checked online to see if it mentions 180 days anywhere etc. but can only see 6 months noted so I guess February to July will be fine?

Also, in your opinion there won't be any problem with me only have started the role in February?

Thanks.

itsu mo oshiete kurete, arigatou gozaimasu. Thanks for always helping me.


----------



## rsd886647 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Marrying again*

Hi Phantasmo,

I live in the uk and bizarrely enough, will be re-marrying my ex-wife, who currently lives in japan. We have a daughter. She wants to live with me in the UK. Where did you find all this information out from? The uk border agency? You seem to have produced a lot more documents than what they appear to be asking for. 

Does my wife to be have to complete the application process in Japan, and does she do it online using Visa4uk site?

I'd really appreciate any advice or information you can give me.

Rob





Phantasmo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Japanese wife and I originally planned to apply for her spouse visa in March shortly after getting married – we were going to apply via Category A and D; however a job promotion meant that we could no longer apply via that route and we have had to wait another 6 months to apply again.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes she has to apply from Japan. Do yourself a favor and research well before you apply; it sounds like you have just started looking into the process, and the documents required are much more extensive than just the application.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

rsd886647 said:


> Hi Phantasmo,
> 
> I live in the uk and bizarrely enough, will be re-marrying my ex-wife, who currently lives in japan. We have a daughter. She wants to live with me in the UK. Where did you find all this information out from? The uk border agency? You seem to have produced a lot more documents than what they appear to be asking for.
> 
> ...


I concur with AmyD's advice. It is best to research, research and research as you do not want to make a mistake.

I got the information by reading through all the documentation on the UKBA website (the website can be a little difficult to navigate with important documents spread out over many pages) and reading through posts on this forum.

I queried any points I was not sure about here. There are some very supportive and knowledgable people on these forums and they were all so helpful.

Your wife will have to apply from Japan yes. The visa application process for Japan involves her completing the application online and then handing in all supporting documentation at one of the VAC in Osaka or Tokyo - these documents are then sent to the Visa Hub in Manila. Japan offer a very quick priority service which I would recommend, we had a decision within a week.

I suggest you start reading these documents:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/vaf4a.pdf (and then also read the suitable appendix you will be including)

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/sup-docs-settlement.pdf

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...dlaw/IDIs/chp8-annex/partners.pdf?view=Binary

I feel my wife and I would have really struggled to have completed everything without the support of the members on this forum. Joppa in particular was incredibly helpful. I empathise with you too as doing it with your partner so far away can be difficult due to time differences and full time jobs making communication/preparation difficult.

I am not a 100% but as you will be remarrying your ex-wife, your wife's application will have some unique circumstances that will need to be covered and explained fully in the application when the ECO comes to make a decision. See what some of the more knowledgable members here suggest.

Good luck!


----------

